# chamfering Tool



## phillywood (Sep 3, 2010)

Any one knows where to get barrel chamfering tool besides from AS?


----------



## ThomJ (Sep 3, 2010)

I got mine at a gunstore


----------



## dogcatcher (Sep 3, 2010)

Go to a gun shop, and look in the reloading section.  Look for the Lee brand, it is usually cheaper then the RCBS brand.


----------



## phillywood (Sep 3, 2010)

wood-of-1kind said:


> I made my own.


I hear you, but you didn't say how?


----------



## phillywood (Sep 3, 2010)

dogcatcher said:


> Go to a gun shop, and look in the reloading section. Look for the Lee brand, it is usually cheaper then the RCBS brand.


Dog catcher thanks.


----------



## phillywood (Sep 3, 2010)

ThomJ said:


> I got mine at a gunstore


Thom thank you I look into that.


----------



## jskeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Since I misplaced my rcbs chamfer tool, I usually just grab a parting tool and use that, works just as well as far as I can tell.  

James


----------



## Sylvanite (Sep 3, 2010)

dogcatcher said:


> Go to a gun shop, and look in the reloading section.  Look for the Lee brand, it is usually cheaper then the RCBS brand.


If you can't find one locally, try www.midwayusa.com or www.midsouthshooterssupply.com.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## animefan (Sep 3, 2010)

Try Harborfreight look for a countersink.


----------



## soligen (Sep 3, 2010)

I got the 45 degree counter sink from HF - works great


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 3, 2010)

Oh geez, it's a chamfering TOOL that you're after. Sorry, here I am thinking that it's a CHATTERING tool. My mistake, sorry.


----------



## Mack C. (Sep 3, 2010)

phillywood said:


> Any one knows where to get barrel chamfering tool besides from AS?


I'm not certain if this is what you are after or not!
http://penturnersproducts.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=6&products_id=48 If yes, You're welcome. If not, So sorry.


----------



## aggromere (Sep 3, 2010)

I have the chamfering tool from AS and used it for quite a while.  then Johnny CNC sent me a vargus tool as a freebie with an order.  I have used it every since.  Check them out.


----------



## phillywood (Sep 3, 2010)

Mack C. in Brooklin (Whitby) ON said:


> phillywood said:
> 
> 
> > Any one knows where to get barrel chamfering tool besides from AS?
> ...


 
Mack that sounds like i too ,but would Johnny CNC send you an instruction with it too? I can't figure out from the pic. how you would use it.


----------



## phillywood (Sep 3, 2010)

aggromere said:


> I have the chamfering tool from AS and used it for quite a while. then Johnny CNC sent me a vargus tool as a freebie with an order. I have used it every since. Check them out.


Peter Johnny's is colorful and much cheaper than AS which I don't want to deal with.


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 3, 2010)

*Plumber*

Don't plumbers (working with natural or bottled gas) use those?  Hardware store maybe.


----------



## Pens By Scott (Sep 3, 2010)

I believe that Arizona Silhouette sells them


----------



## aggromere (Sep 3, 2010)

The vargus tip rotates in the handle.  You simply put it into the end of the barrel and  make a circular motion.  It sat on my work bench for a couple weeks because I wasn't sure what it was, lol.  But it works great.


----------



## Mack C. (Sep 3, 2010)

phillywood said:


> Mack C. in Brooklin (Whitby) ON said:
> 
> 
> > phillywood said:
> ...


----------



## Wood Butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

*deburring tool*

Here's the one I use.  It's a leftover from the industrial sales days. Using it for the reasons we have, it should last a couple of lifetimes.
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/ROTHENBERGER-Deburring-Tool-1FET3?Pid=search


----------



## tool-man (Sep 3, 2010)

Try eBay, search for countersink.
The one I use looks something like this and is mounted in a homemade handle.  This one is, 
Heavy Duty Maxi-Cut Extra Temp 5/8" Hss  Countersink, and is currently only $.99.


----------



## snyiper (Sep 3, 2010)

Smitty Yes we have them on the back of our cutters but dont use it so much...LOL The tubes are a tad small for a plumbing one. End of a rat tail works well also!!!


----------



## BigShed (Sep 3, 2010)

I purchased a couple of the deburring tools used by reloaders from Hunter-27, best thing since sliced bread!

They work for both the internal and external of the tubes and cartridges.

I have several others as well, but this is my "go-to" tool.


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 3, 2010)

*OK*



snyiper said:


> Smitty Yes we have them on the back of our cutters but dont use it so much...LOL The tubs are a tad small for a plumbing one. End of a rat tail works well also!!!


I just wondered if my memory served....I have one of Johnny's.  But years ago I had a camper with a gas stove and I used copper tubing and remember needing to get a tool......


----------



## hunter-27 (Sep 3, 2010)

I'll have one in the mail to you on Monday.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 3, 2010)

I have both the one from John and the one from Landon and actually love them both. I'm not sure which I use more, I guess whichever one is closer.


----------



## bitshird (Sep 3, 2010)

I've got a couple of Vargas De burring tools and an 82 degree countersink set fro HF thats for hand reaming, has 4 sizes of countersinks that just snap into a handle, I've used the Vargas De Burring tools for years, BUT they can bite you pretty hard, but they don't leave the chatter marks the cheap countersinks do, Also a small pocket knife blade works good,  or a sharp skew, It's just soft brass any edged thing will work.


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 7, 2010)

I wrap some 320 paper around one of these: http://www.harborfreight.com/3-piece-nail-punch-set-41988.html

Bonus is it cleans up glue or goop further down the tube.


----------



## hunter-27 (Sep 7, 2010)

hunter-27 said:


> I'll have one in the mail to you on Monday.


 Forgot the holiday, it will go out today.


----------

